# '65 Dash Mount - Help needed



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am trying to install my new gauge cluster in my '65. In my restoration book I found the definitions for the screws and got some metal clip nuts (not sure what they are called) to mount the cluster. Problem is that the snap nuts I picked up are too short, meaning when I go to clip them on they don't have enough length to line up with the hole in the steel dash. I could not find the definition of these clips in my book and called Ames today and they could not help. Does anyone know where I can get this, or something like a dash parts collection? Funny that I am getting hung up on this one little thing. Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

not sure on the 65 but the 66' should look like this, i used Chevelle/impala ones i believe and they were longer than the originals as i could not find GTO ones either and worked well.

71 Chevy Impala Caprice dash pad clips-1971 | eBay

did pad and gauge cluster myself




























http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man I still love what you did with those gauges...

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not sure those are the clips he is referring to, thought he meant J clips, please clarify with a pic what clip you need longer?


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

g8tr, that's a beautiful looking interior!! Great idea with the gauges too.
More inspiration for me for my 65.


----------

